# My new girl!!! I JUST got her [NEW PICS 9/17]



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

I just picked up a new girl from a new/old breeder in Chesapeake, Ohio. New/Old because she is the new owner of an old rattery.

But, she is Russian Blue Hooded Rex Dumbo xD OMG IS SHE CUTE <3


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: My new girl!!! I JUST got her*

She looks like a velveteen to me :] Gorgeous ratty


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

*Re: My new girl!!! I JUST got her*

AAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!
Shes gorgeous! love herrr


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: My new girl!!! I JUST got her*

What a beautiful little girl


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

*Re: My new girl!!! I JUST got her*



ema-leigh said:


> She looks like a velveteen to me :] Gorgeous ratty


I didn't even think about velveteen, but, I think that's what she is! Thank you! <3

I love her, she is SOOO sweet. She can fit through the bars on the FN, so until she gets bigger, I have her in a tiny cage, in the FN. Oh, goodness, do I love her.

But, She loves cucumbers. And tomatoes. She likes to run around on the bed, and climb up and down my back. :] I just love her so much already. 

The Fiancé and I named her Deborah Molly Gretta Sloas-Adkins. xD Debbie for short. Or Deb. I dunno which yet. 

Sorry for rambling :3


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: My new girl!!! I JUST got her*

She is adorable, I love her ears and she has the cutest little head!


----------



## dapples (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: My new girl!!! I JUST got her*

Oh she is so pretty! And even better that she is a sweetheart to boot!

What is the difference between rex and velveteen? Her coat looks more standard in the pictures. Is that typical of velveteen?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: My new girl!!! I JUST got her*

Genetically a Velveteen is a poor rex, their coats are generally thicker and softer, with less of a curl and more of a wave. Also their whiskers tend to be slightly frazzled, instead of curly. They are still a really nice coat type, lots of people breed specifically for Velveteens.


----------



## daisylynn1990 (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: My new girl!!! I JUST got her*

She(?) looks like Connor... Only Connor has standard ears. He has curly whiskers but his fur is straightening out.


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

*Re: My new girl!!! I JUST got her*

She isn't standard, I know that for sure. She has some waves in her fur. That's a reason I liked her so much.


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

*Re: My new girl!!! I JUST got her*

She is growing up. :]

As for right now, she can't stay in the FN, she is too small. And I can't get any hardwire cloth. lol
Buuuut, she is in my Rat Manor cage from Petco. It's huge for one ratty for quarantine. 

:]
Oh, how I love her.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: My new girl!!! I JUST got her*

Aww she is a beautiful little girl  Cannot wait to hear about her going in with cagemates


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

*Re: My new girl!!! I JUST got her*



Alethea said:


> Aww she is a beautiful little girl  Cannot wait to hear about her going in with cagemates


Aww, thank you :]

I'm nervous to introduce them, because Scrodey is always horrible when introducing. She pins, and goes in for the kill. So, I have to introduce for like, 3 seconds at a time. Then, eventually, the get along. But, I don't poor Deborah to get hurt. x3 I love her sooo much <3


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

*Re: My new girl!!! I JUST got her*

I think I'm going to start introducing them today. Wish me luck xD


----------



## Annie (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: My new girl!!! I JUST got her*

aawww she's so cute


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: My new girl!!! I JUST got her*

Oh, what a beauty! More pics! lol


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

*Re: My new girl!!! I JUST got her*



LauraNat said:


> Oh, what a beauty! More pics! lol


I decided its time to take more pics of her today. Here they are.

























I love her. :]


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Daw, what adorable pictures ^^


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

Aww she's gorgeous  How did intros go in the end, is she living with your other rat/s now?


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

Spoonrat said:


> Aww she's gorgeous  How did intros go in the end, is she living with your other rat/s now?


They went great. Scrodey power humped for awhile, but now all is great ;D


----------



## Bacca (Sep 12, 2010)

OMG! they are too cute.


----------

